# De Buyer or Paderno?



## ptolemy (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't really differentiate between them, so I need pro/con's











so far:

de buyer:

pro: thicker

con: 2x the price


Paderno:

pro: cheaper

con: thinner.



Reason thinner gets into con is due to uneven heating worry. I am looking for a 12-13" Pan.

If you have a 3rd choice for carbon steel pan (I only go carbon steel because I need it to be non-stick, yet get hot enough as cast iron, yet not peel, like non-stick), please bring it up + link me 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dusty (Mar 27, 2012)

I love the de buyer pans I'm lucky enough to use at work. You'll give them to your grand kids one day.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 27, 2012)

Just because something is thin doesn't mean it won't heat evenly. Cast iron actually heats very _un_evenly. http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/02/16/heavy-metal-the-science-of-cast-iron-cooking/

I'd go with paderno, but there was a whole thread about carbon pans awhile back: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/282-Help-I-HATE-my-omelet-pan-the-steel-pan-thread


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 27, 2012)

The main reason the pro pans are thicker is because of the constant washing. On the back of the pan you have to clean off the soot from gas burners. Other wise you will get uneven cooking. After a few years of this the handle will be heaver than the pan and start to fall over.


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 27, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Just because something is thin doesn't mean it won't heat evenly. Cast iron actually heats very _un_evenly. http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/02/16/heavy-metal-the-science-of-cast-iron-cooking/
> 
> I'd go with paderno, but there was a whole thread about carbon pans awhile back: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/282-Help-I-HATE-my-omelet-pan-the-steel-pan-thread


Yes, I read it thoroughly but it didn't really give me pro/con's.



Crothcipt said:


> The main reason the pro pans are thicker is because of the constant washing. On the back of the pan you have to clean off the soot from gas burners. Other wise you will get uneven cooking. After a few years of this the handle will be heaver than the pan and start to fall over.



I don't see that being an issue I guess... Likely just gonna use it few times a week at most and for home cooked meal, so it wouldn't have the change to thin out.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 27, 2012)

in a busy kitchen I have seen a pan last a year, some barely even made it then. It also matters how many pans there is in the place. If money isn't a problem then go with the thicker one, and give it to your grand kids that is gonna look at it and say "what a piece..." Most people go with the normal one and still give it to the next gen.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 27, 2012)

Also in a pro kitchen light pans are more prone to heat warping than heavy pans. Nothing's worse than a convex bottom. Unless it's attached to a female.


----------



## G-rat (Mar 27, 2012)

I would buy debuyer. I have two...mineral and carbonne. I've used paderno at work. Very thin. Heats well but have warped (been abused though) the mineral pan from de buyer is better in my opinion. Better hearing, better sear. Great pan $50 on amazon for the 11" when I bought it...don't know now. Polished like old cast iron (Wagner and the like) gets non stick relatively quick.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 27, 2012)

I have both, I like them both. The debuyer had slightly better F&F.


----------



## Seth (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't do a compare, I only have the various sizes of de buyer and love them. The 12 inch is little heavy to flip for me because I am so old. My experience has always been go for the quality; you will end up buying it later anyway. Even the mineral will not heat completely evenly.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 27, 2012)

I can only comment on the debuyer and will say it is my favorite pan. Sticking is not an issue, nor is warping. Just a note if you go debuyer, the size it states is the top diameter, not the bottom, or actual cooking area. For example a 10 inch debuyer is only 8 inches of cooking surface.


----------



## welshstar (Mar 27, 2012)

Go with the De buyer or alternatively try the black carbon steel pans on amazon, the 12.5 inch is $34, i have both and the De buyer is definetly better but it is a lot heavier. The black steel is fantastic for heat control it takes seconds to get hot/cold and is totally non stick and get abused to heck with no effect.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KZHF1G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the difference between the DB Mineral and Carbonne?


----------



## obtuse (Mar 27, 2012)

Mineral is more of a consumer product. It has better fit and finish than the carbonne line.


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 28, 2012)

welshstar said:


> Go with the De buyer or alternatively try the black carbon steel pans on amazon, the 12.5 inch is $34, i have both and the De buyer is definetly better but it is a lot heavier. The black steel is fantastic for heat control it takes seconds to get hot/cold and is totally non stick and get abused to heck with no effect.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KZHF1G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks for the link. I did consider that but it looks even thinner than those 2 options. Looks for me don't matter, performance does.


----------



## Line cooked (Mar 28, 2012)

Mineral be is a selling gimmick. Its is debuyers way of being green and their answer to the fears associated with non stick coatings in the market. The pans are treated with a bee's wax coatting and a samll bee impresseion in the center of the pans. When that bee is no longer visible the pan should be at its optimal point or broken in. The steels used in mineral b and carbonne plus are the same with exception of the coating and bee impression.

For the record Debuyer also makes a thinner carbon pan like paderno. They call it lyonaise blue steel. In my experience they work well, but are prone to loosing/ loose handles than the haevier carbon plus pans. My educated gusss is because the rivets have less/thinner material to holding them in place. 

My vote is for the Debuyer Carbon Plus...No need to spend the extra couple of bucks on the Mineral B if you find the carbon plus


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 28, 2012)

While the picture look different, I have always been under the impression that World Cuisine and Paderno were the same company. Yes? No?

-AJ


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 29, 2012)

Went with paderno cause I just got a $40 giftcard 

Should be here next week. Does anyone have good directions how to season it?


----------



## Line cooked (Mar 29, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> While the picture look different, I have always been under the impression that World Cuisine and Paderno were the same company. Yes? No?
> 
> -AJ



They are the same company now, but that is recent. World Cuisine was its own thing and was accquired by Paderno. I believe they are part of a group with Sambonnet and Rosenthal.


----------

